# Frage zu Bergwerk



## pen (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute

habe mir ein Pfadfinder bei Bergwerk per Fax bestellt. Das War vor 3Wochen und bis heute habe ich keine Bestätigung oder sonst noch was.

Kann mir einer sagen was da los ist.

Tolles Forum tolle Member.


----------



## Endurance (29. Januar 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> habe mir ein Pfadfinder bei Bergwerk per Fax bestellt. Das War vor 3Wochen und bis heute habe ich keine Bestätigung oder sonst noch was.
> Kann mir einer sagen was da los ist.
> Tolles Forum tolle Member.


Erstmal super Entscheidung (das Pfadfinder). Nun zum eigentlichen Punkt: BW geht's finanziell momentan beschissen und momentan gibt es wohl Verhandlungen über den Fortbestand der Firma. Dies kann ein Grund sein für die "Nichtreaktion". Ein anderer viel simplerer: Das FAX war unleserlich. ==> ich würd mal versuchen anzurufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (29. Januar 2005)

glückwunsch zur entscheidung!!

ich hoffe du hast glück mit der bestellung!!(mehr wie manch anderer, der leider zu lange warten musste)

ruf auf jeden Fall an!!!!!!!!
sofort!!!

gruß


----------



## pen (30. Januar 2005)

ok werde nächste woche mal bei bergwerk anrufen was mein rahmen macht.

oder sollte ich doch noch warten und dann bei der konkursmasse zuschlagen  , war ein scherz  .

oder doch zu einer anderen marke wechseln weil was wäre wenn die doch zumachen müßten was wäre dann mit reparaturen.

egal ich rufe an. könnt ihr mir sage wie es euch ergangen ist seid die ihren direktvertrieb haben. hat da schon jemand ein bike bekommen? wie lange waren die lieferzeiten.


----------



## locationmaster (30. Januar 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> [...] hat da schon jemand ein bike bekommen? [...]



nein


----------



## Gearshifter (31. Januar 2005)

Wie sieht es denn aus-keine Neuigkeiten bezüglich des neuen Webauftritts?

Also ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass morgen die Internetpräsenz verfügbar ist
***1.Februar 2005***** wär doch cool!!!

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen RAL-Farbton das BW-Rohloff hat und wie ihr die Farbe in live und direkt findet! Ist der Rahmen matt, oder glanz?

Also ich find die Farbgestaltung scharf, nur hab ich etwas Angst dass das doch ein bisschen ne Modeerscheinung ist und man sich ziemlich schnell daran satt gesehen hat!

Gruß


----------



## Fettkloß (1. Februar 2005)

schwarz ist keine modeerscheinung            



na dann


----------



## Gearshifter (1. Februar 2005)

Naja also schwarz weiß soll mein Bergwerk nicht werden!

Ganz in schwarz ist bei manchen Bikes richtig cool, bei Bergwerk find ichs nicht so passend-meine Meinung!


@fettkloß ...und grün haben nur Ökos, Jäger und Walddorfschüler   !


----------



## Brägel (2. Februar 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen RAL-Farbton das BW-Rohloff hat und wie ihr die Farbe in live und direkt findet! Ist der Rahmen matt, oder glanz?



RAL? keine Ahnung. BW nennt es glaube ich electric blue und es glänzt, wnn ich mich recht erinnere. Hab hier schon eines in der Farbe gesehen.


----------

